# BMW Dealership refuses to service BMW that is still uinder factory warranty



## beemer540ia (Dec 17, 2007)

So I purchased a BMW with 29,000 from a dealer in another state that is still under factory warranty. The dealership near my home refuses to service it.

Any advice before I hire an attorney and sue for;
- Failure of contract
- Discrimination
- Pain and mental anguish
- Other charges


----------



## ///M Rakete (Apr 1, 2002)

beemer540ia said:


> So I purchased a BMW with 29,000 from a dealer in another state that is still under factory warranty. The dealership near my home refuses to service it.
> 
> Any advice before I hire an attorney and sue for;
> - Failure of contract
> ...


Did they say why?


----------



## djfitter (Sep 12, 2007)

Is it CPO? Was it a Lemon buyback? 

Pain, mental anguish, discrimination? :rofl::rofl:

dj


----------



## beemer540ia (Dec 17, 2007)

*Status on Vehicle*

Has only 29,000 miles so still under factory (BMW) warranty. AND it's a CPO so its warranty is up to 100,000 but I am only at 29,000 now.


----------



## Orient330iNYC (Jul 30, 2002)

what was their reason for not servicing it?


----------



## Fast Bob (Jun 4, 2004)

beemer540ia said:


> Has only 29,000 miles so still under factory (BMW) warranty. AND it's a CPO so its warranty is up to 100,000 but I am only at 29,000 now.


I see a Camry in your future....

(Maybe you`d get somewhere if you weren`t such a douchenozzle about it ?)


----------



## beemer540ia (Dec 17, 2007)

*Handed this over to an attorney*

I wanted you all to know that BMW dealerships are 'independent' BMW dealership which means that if they dont want to service your BMW "CERTIFIED" or "WARRANTIED" vehicle, it seems they do not have to.

So remember plan on servicing your BMW where you purchased it.

We have turned this matter over to our attorney since it's a discrimination case against the TWO owners of the vehicle.

BMW of North America tell us also that there is nothing they can do since they are all independent dealership.

This will be our last BMW sorry to say.


----------



## beemer540ia (Dec 17, 2007)

*Comment back to Bob*



Fast Bob said:


> I see a Camry in your future....
> 
> (Maybe you`d get somewhere if you weren`t such a douchenozzle about it ?)


Sorry Bob, but I don't know why you made a statement like this.


----------



## djfitter (Sep 12, 2007)

beemer540ia said:


> *I wanted you all to know that BMW dealerships are 'independent' BMW dealership which means that if they dont want to service your BMW "CERTIFIED" or "WARRANTIED" vehicle, it seems they do not have to.*
> 
> So remember plan on servicing your BMW where you purchased it.
> 
> ...


 If what you say is true, which I have some doubts, what about the dealers right to refuse service is improper? It's done all the time in service business when certain criteria are met (maybe Fast Bob has something). Go to another dealer. :tsk:
Suing over discrimination? :rofl: Good luck with that.

dj


----------



## S93D (Apr 24, 2008)

Did you rub them the wrong way?

My dealer said that they will give priority to customers who bought the car from them but that other customers should get nearly as fast service, maybe a day to two later appointments.


----------



## JW_BMW (Oct 3, 2007)

Oh come on...tell us the WHOLE story...

BTW, you went from "before you hire an attorney" @ 12:11pm re OP to "now I have hired an attorney" @ 12:58pm... an entire 47 mins. 

Looking at your other posts...wondering what/ if any your "car fire" has to do with this...


----------



## z2g (Oct 12, 2009)

If that is correct, then for those who purchased via ED would have to transport their vehicle back to the factory in Europe for covered service and warranty work?!?!?!


----------



## TopDownInFL (Apr 25, 2008)

Doesn't make sense. The independant dealership makes money from BMW by taking care of both maintenance and warrantied items. It's either the dealership is discriminating, etc or we definitely don't have all the story.


----------



## Vitacura (Jul 22, 2005)

There is much to the story that we aren't being told..


----------



## bokmeipai (Sep 3, 2008)

TopDownInFL said:


> Doesn't make sense. The independant dealership makes money from BMW by taking care of both maintenance and warrantied items. It's either the dealership is discriminating, etc or we definitely don't have all the story.


It doesn't sound right that a dealership should deny warranty/maintenance when they are paid for the services from BMW. I have taken my car for service & warranty repairs to a dealership where I did not buy car from and was given the best of service. He probably talked to them in a wrong way and ticked them off. The key is to be nice and courteous to SA and they will return the favor.


----------



## tturedraider (Nov 11, 2005)

The guy obviously has problems bigger than can be dealt with on the interwebs.


----------



## Z4luvr (Jun 23, 2006)

Vitacura said:


> There is much to the story that we aren't being told..


+100 - no doubt. BMW Service departments just don't turn down warranty work for no reason at all. Obviously, there is a turd in the punchbowl.


----------



## thebmw (Oct 19, 2006)

Fast Bob said:


> I see a Camry in your future....
> 
> (Maybe you`d get somewhere if you weren`t such a douchenozzle about it ?)


Camry...why would he go from a company that refuses to service cars under warranty to one that refuses to admit the car has a problem then proceeds to fix it with a fix that doesn't solve the non-problem to begin with?


----------



## chasz17 (May 4, 2007)

I work in the car business in the greater Boston market and all the BMW guys in the area are a decent sort. I'd love to know which dealership is turning down warranty work. As a couple of others have said, what I'd really like is to hear the whole story.


----------



## SARAFIL (Feb 19, 2003)

chasz17 said:


> I work in the car business in the greater Boston market and all the BMW guys in the area are a decent sort. I'd love to know which dealership is turning down warranty work. As a couple of others have said, what I'd really like is to hear the whole story.


+1... worked in the BMW biz in New England for many years and I can't think of anyone that has a reputation for being bad.

My gut instinct is that we have a case of "crazy customer" making "crazy demands" and the dealer just decided that they could not take care of him. I can't imagine a dealership saying that they will not service your car for no reason-- maybe it was "we can not service your car *today* because we are full", or "we can not do that repair for you *under warranty*"... but flat out "no, we won't work on your car"??? That's pretty rare and you usually have to do something to get to that point.


----------



## Andrew*Debbie (Jul 2, 2004)

SARAFIL said:


> ... but flat out "no, we won't work on your car"??? That's pretty rare and you usually have to do something to get to that point.


Wish the OP would come back and give us some details.

It would be nice to know what is the problem with the car.

As I recall tires are about the only OE item not covered for 4 years / 50,000 miles.


----------



## 62Lincoln (Sep 26, 2004)

Is the CPO program administered by the selling dealership *only on the cars the dealership itself sells?* That's the only rationale that would make sense of the position taken by the dealer in question.

Does BMW establish CPO guidelines for the dealer body, but each dealer stands alone for these sales?


----------



## Fast Bob (Jun 4, 2004)

Joseph said:


> Is the CPO program administered by the selling dealership *only on the cars the dealership itself sells?* That's the only rationale that would make sense of the position taken by the dealer in question.
> 
> Does BMW establish CPO guidelines for the dealer body, but each dealer stands alone for these sales?


If this were the case, a CPO wouldn`t be worth the paper it`s written on....


----------



## Andrew*Debbie (Jul 2, 2004)

Joseph said:


> Is the CPO program administered by the selling dealership *only on the cars the dealership itself sells?*


No. CPO is run by BMW of North America.

If OPs car is less than 4 years from the in service date (he hasn't said if it is) then the original factory warranty still applies.


----------



## dpritchett (Sep 6, 2006)

The dealership just didn't say no because it was a day that ended in 'y' -- they had some reason ... maybe an excellent one, maybe a flaky one -- but it looks like we will never know.


----------



## Bremen Ben (Sep 1, 2008)

Still waiting for the OP... My popcorn is getting stale.


----------



## chasz17 (May 4, 2007)

bremen ben said:


> still waiting for the op... My popcorn is getting stale.


++++1


----------



## S93D (Apr 24, 2008)

I have a feeling that there was some sort of argument between the service writer and the customer. Either that or accusations between the salesman and customer at the time of car purchase.


----------



## bten (Sep 22, 2002)

I have moved bmw's from state to state, and had no trouble getting warranty service. I purchased my Z4 from a 3rd party dealer, and 2 different dealerships performed service and warranty work. 

There is a lot more to this story than is being told to us.


----------



## FLA 335 (Sep 4, 2009)

i bought mine from Adrian on ATL and get it serviced in florida with NO problems...!! 

lets lock this thread up!!!


----------



## Billd104 (Aug 30, 2006)

Vitacura said:


> There is much to the story that we aren't being told..


Ding!!! We have a winner!!! :thumbup:


----------



## bten (Sep 22, 2002)

beemer540ia said:


> Has only 29,000 miles so still under factory (BMW) warranty. AND it's a CPO so its warranty is up to 100,000 but I am only at 29,000 now.


What year is your vehicle? Warranty work and service are two different things. If it is more than 4 years old, you have to pay for services.

Your car is now more than 6 years old. It is no younger than a 2003, the last year they made a 540ia. (based on your board name) The CPO warranty is good for 100,000 miles or 6 years, whichever comes FIRST.


----------



## Bremen Ben (Sep 1, 2008)

bten said:


> What year is your vehicle? Warranty work and service are two different things. If it is more than 4 years old, you have to pay for services.
> 
> *Your car is now more than 6 years old. It is no younger than a 2003, the last year they made a 540ia. (based on your board name) The CPO warranty is good for 100,000 miles or 6 years, whichever comes FIRST*.


Perhaps the title should have been "BMW Dealership refuses to service BMW without payment??" :rofl: j/k


----------

